# Teaser...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Stopped by the dealer.... Just for fun... ;-) for now ;-)


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

You'd be happier with the rzr!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't think I would. I've been comparing every aspect of the two. The rzr isn't comfortable. I can't even sit in it any longer than just looking at it and I want out. Too cramped. Plus it doesn't come with bumpers, winch, 14" rims & big horns.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Understand P. I hated how the commander rode and was able to get a much better deal on a 2011 rzr. To each his own. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well...you are gett'n closer....hehe


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol... They wouldnt let me demo it... something about liability or some crap... 

There are things the RZR has that would be better like the 4x4 system, availabilty of aftermarket stuff, etc.. etc.. But, I feel I can get the XT1000 for a better price than I can an XP900, right off the bat it's $1500 MSRP less, plus like I Said it comes with bumpers F&R, winch, 14" alm rims, big horn 2.0, tilt steering, and it SO SO SO much more comfortable to sit in. :rockn: I've been going over specs and going over it in my head and following the forums for a while now and I think I've narrowed it down and made a decision. 

I'm not ready to buy yet, but, just wanted to give one a good look over :bigok:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thats one heck of a price tag


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They arent cheap thats for sure, but believe it or not, they are cheaper than the XP900.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I know Polaris is very proud of them 900's. I am looking at trying to get a ranger for the wife, I have to get rid of the samurai first to make room for it. I like the rangers because they have more room front and back.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah they do have plenty of room.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

A friend bought one last summer and they love it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> A friend bought one last summer and they love it.


Cool.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Come on money bags buy it. Ask for forgiveness later hell I'll even next day air ya a puppy 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha money bags my white butt. I'm broker than a 3 legged dog tryin to dig a hole on a frozen lake.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

I say go for it, i had a rzr s it was fun but it looks cheaply buily next to a commander


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Either one is going to put a smile on your face.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

And than you can do this LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. yeah... I'd have to sell a kidney for all that


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> haha.. yeah... I'd have to sell a kidney for all that


Well what's your blood type....? I know a guy!!! :haha: You looking to get rid of your left or right one?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol I think I'll hold on to them for now. :bigok:


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

I rode with two of those on Sunday and they said that one main thing they don't like is how low the exhaust is. You can snorkel it but it very low stock


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Isnt really any lower than any other of the SxS's. Besides I dont plan on making a boat out of it.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well i haven't looked at any other pipes on sxs's. And you probably shouldn't..


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Now that looks fun. I was checkin out one of the 4 seaters at the kawi dealer this past weekend. I dont care what sxs you get because they all look like a blast.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bruteman19 said:


> Well i haven't looked at any other pipes on sxs's. And you probably shouldn't..


shouldnt what?


----------



## Atchley (May 10, 2011)

If I was gonna buy another SxS I would go Can-am. I've ridden in a few rzrs and do not like them at all.


----------

